
Researchers unearth 'iron dragon' of ancient Queensland outback - DoreenMichele
https://www.smh.com.au/national/researchers-unearth-iron-dragon-of-ancient-queensland-outback-20191003-p52xf5.html
======
contingencies
Better article with further information from the team
[https://theconversation.com/4-metre-flying-reptile-
unearthed...](https://theconversation.com/4-metre-flying-reptile-unearthed-in-
queensland-is-our-best-pterosaur-fossil-yet-124581)

